# Me as Bo Peep!



## Princess6828 (Oct 30, 2006)

I hate the upclose of my face, but I wanted to show my false eyelashes.


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2006)

You look great! And your lashes looks fab!


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree, your look and your lashes are hot!!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 30, 2006)

I love your costume! and the lashes look gorgeous!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 30, 2006)

you look good, darling!


----------



## han (Oct 30, 2006)

i love the out fit and your lashes look good your a hottie for sure


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 30, 2006)

what a great costume! your lashes look wonderful!


----------



## LVA (Oct 30, 2006)

aww .. u look so cute and i agree .. great lashes!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 30, 2006)

you look so cute


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm guessing when Nick saw you in that, you guys didn't make it very far!!!



Hehehe


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm guessing when Nick saw you in that, you guys didn't make it very far!!!



Hehehe Hee hee hee...Lol actually we didn't "get a chance" that night. It was sooooo frustrating for both of us - had to wait til yesterday.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

You look so darling! Love the costume and lashes!


----------



## Sonia_K (Oct 30, 2006)

You look really good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 30, 2006)

You looked great Heather! Lovely Bo Peep outfit! The lashes look great too!


----------



## smdanes (Oct 30, 2006)

Nice costume-- I really like the hat. Your make up really works with your eyes.

SMD


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 30, 2006)

How cute! Great custome!


----------



## semantje (Oct 30, 2006)

whoo that outfit is hot! love the lashes!


----------



## lynnda (Oct 30, 2006)

You look sooo cute!


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 30, 2006)

Sweet costume



I love your stockings, and those lashes look great on you!!


----------



## Maja (Oct 30, 2006)

That's a cute outfit. Your lashes look great!


----------



## windyjo1 (Oct 30, 2006)

I love your makeup and the costume is great! Did you make it?


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *windyjo1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love your makeup and the costume is great! Did you make it? I wish I could make something like that. Woulda saved me a LOT of money!


----------



## LilDee (Oct 31, 2006)

you look so cute! i love the outfit


----------



## Marisol (Oct 31, 2006)

You look fantastic Heather!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 31, 2006)

Aw!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

soooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## luxotika (Nov 3, 2006)

Very nice! I am scared of that big pink hook looking thing though!


----------



## pla4u (Nov 4, 2006)

OH you look adorabul! Those stockings are great!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 4, 2006)

Aww, cute outfit!


----------



## _withoutYou (Nov 4, 2006)

hehe that's so cute! i love it!


----------



## Nox (Nov 4, 2006)

Oh wow! Look at that costume! So sweet and sooo (semi) innocent looking, LOL! If I ran across that in the costume store, I definitely would have considered buying that and taking it home with me. Great choice and well done!


----------



## goddess13 (Nov 4, 2006)

You look great and the false lashes look excellent!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 4, 2006)

Very cute ! thanks for sharing


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 4, 2006)

Your outfit looks so great! And those lashes.....I LOVE THEM!


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 8, 2006)

that's a very cute outfit and ur lashes are very pretty!


----------



## monniej (Nov 8, 2006)

too cute!


----------



## Stitch (Nov 13, 2006)

Love the thigh highs! Cute as hell !!!!!!!!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 13, 2006)

Hehe! You look really cute!


----------



## swimchick35 (Nov 17, 2006)

so cute!

and i think you look like Jennifer Aniston...


----------

